# عايزين حد يكون خبرة بمكابس الخشب الصناعي



## احمد الدويك (29 يناير 2007)

عايزين حد يكون خبرة بمكابس الخشب الصناعي لشركة مصرية سعودية أو أي معلومات عن هذا المجال 
شكراً


----------



## بهاءالدين (29 يناير 2007)

موجود بس ايه التفاصيل


----------



## بهاءالدين (29 يناير 2007)

فهمنما انت عايز ايه والفايده موجوده ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد الدويك (29 يناير 2007)

*تفاصيل اضافية*

باختصار الشركة على وشط تنفيذ مصنعين للأخشاب أحدها في مصر والآخر في السعودية المصري يعتمد على قش الأرز في تصنيع ألواح الأخشاب (متطورة ) والسعودي من جريد النخيل بطريقة مبتكرة أيضاً ولكن الماكينات واحدة وتشبة أي نوع خشب صناعي وتريد الشركة اعداد النموذج الأولي أو شراؤه لعمل بوتوتايب عن المصنعين

ونريد أحد المهندسين للعمل في هذا المشروع وتولي المسألة الفنية والهندسية من الآن .. والموضوع مستعجل .. وشكراً للجميع


----------



## احمد الدويك (29 يناير 2007)

*ملحوظة : الشركة مقرها مصر*

ملحوظة : الشركة مقرها مصر


----------



## بهاءالدين (29 يناير 2007)

انا عندى المهندس الخبرة بنفس المجال بس ممكن نرف ازاى يتصل بيك علشان تتكلموا وعلى فكرة هو بردة مصرى زمن طنطا وخريج هندسة شبين ميكانيكا انتاج


----------



## سيد مصطفى نصر (13 يناير 2009)

اخى العزيز نريد تفاصيل اكثر اين المكان فى مصر المهندس موجود


----------



## سيد مصطفى نصر (13 يناير 2009)

كلمنى على المسنجر bastenhome


----------



## م/يوسف (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم انا عملت بمصنع اخشاب تجع حمادى Mdf وهو مصنع ينتج الخشب من مصاص القصب وهو موجود بالصعيد بمصر فما كيفيه الاتصال


----------



## م/يوسف (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم انا عملت بمصنع اخشاب تجع حمادى Mdf وهو مصنع ينتج الخشب من مصاص القصب وهو موجود بالصعيد بمصر فما كيفيه الاتصال


----------



## ابويزن العتيبي (14 فبراير 2009)

ارغب في عمل مصنع للخشب البلاستيكي وبحاجه الى مساعدتكم في هذا المجال ولكم خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## Eng.Amir (2 مارس 2009)

اخوان هذا منتدى للمعلومات وليس منتدى تعارف واعمال.
انا اتفق انه لاضير بالافادة لكن ارجو ان تكون مع المعلومات عن هذا المجال .
وشكرا لكم .....


----------



## 3330441 (3 يونيو 2009)

*بعد التحيه*

يمكننى المساعده بمشيئه الله اسرف ابو سمير الاسماعيليه 0123011509 عندى الخبره الكافيه


----------



## 3330441 (3 يونيو 2009)

يمكننى المساعده تبعنى على [email protected]


----------



## 3330441 (3 يونيو 2009)

المهندس/ اشرف ابو سمير


----------



## 3330441 (3 يونيو 2009)

لدى فرص عمل متوفره فى الاسماعيليه م /اشرف


----------



## 3330441 (3 يونيو 2009)

فى مصر محافظه الاسماعيليه


----------



## mohamed basuny (5 يونيو 2009)

انا موجود بالسعودية ولى خبرة طويلة بالمكابس الهيدروليكية والميكانيكية 
الجوال 0568239616 
البريد الاليكترونى [email protected]


----------



## مهنس سالم الوصيف (20 أغسطس 2010)

انا والحمد لله من كبار المهندسين فى هذا المجال وعملت فى تصنيع الأخشاب بشركة اتيكوو من أول من قاموا بتشغيل مصنع الحبيبى بها وشركة متين للأخشاب من اول من قاموا بتشغيل مصنعها وتطويره لرفع الطاقة الى الضعف والجودة الى 95% وعملت مديرا لمصنع الميلامين اى الخشب الحبيبى المغطى بالميلامين وعملت مديرا لمصنع التطبيقين للأخشاب لمة 10 سنوات وهى افضل عشر سنوات فى تاريخ المصنع والتى حصل فيها على علامة الجودة للمواصفات القياسية المصرية وعملت عضو فى لجنة وضع المواصفات القياسية المصرية لأخشاب الكونتر والأبلاكاش وكنت باحث فى مركز تطوير صناعة الأخشاب بإستخدام سعف النخيل بكلية هندسة عين شمس واول من انتج اول لوح من الخشب الحبيبى المغطى بالميلامين مع د حامد الموصلى واول لوح من خشب الكونتر كل ذلك من سعف النخيل ومستعد للتعاون انشاء الله


----------

